# WQHD 144HZ Gaming PC für aktuelle Titel



## kvncore (15. Dezember 2018)

*WQHD 144HZ Gaming PC für aktuelle Titel*

Servus erstmal, ich dachte das meine Ps4 mir zum zocken reicht und habe deshalb meinen pc vor eineinhalb Jahren verkauft. Ich merk aber so langsam die 30fps und mir geht der Controller auf die nerven. Hab mir mal was zusammengestellt und will bisschen mehr als full hd und 60fps was ich mit meinem letzten pc hatte.
Hab auch mal einen Monitor dazu geworfen. Was sagt ihr dazu? Der PC soll größtenteils zum zocken sein.
Hatte lange keinen AMD Prozessor mehr, hatte vorher nen Intel I9 9900K im Warenkorb, bin aber unsicher ob der so viel Mehrleistung hat bzw was wichtig ist für eine 
hohe fps Leistung. Dann ist die frage ob 16gb RAM reichen oder ich gleich auf 32gb gehen soll. 
Hatte auch noch keine Wasserkühlung und weiß nicht ob das in dem fall sinnvoll wäre.
Vielen dank schonmal für eure Hilfe. Gruß Kevin

Asus ROG Swift PG279Q﻿
be quiet! Dark Rock 4, CPU-Kühler
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, Prozessor
ASUS PG279Q ROG, LED-Monitor
be quiet! PURE BASE 600, Tower-Gehäuse
GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING, Mainboard
WD WD20EZRZ 2 TB, Festplatte
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER11 CM 650 W, PC-Netzteil
G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2018)

Passt alles ganz gut, nur das Netzteil ist weit übertrieben. Da reichen 450-500W dicke aus. Und unbedingt eine SSD mit einbauen, ohne ist ein an sich starker Gaming-PC ein Witz  

Den Monitor finde ich persönlich viel zu teuer, aber er ist schon gut. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob er wirklich die 200€ mehr wert ist im Vergleich zu zB dem hier https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
er
Welche Grafikkarte soll denn überhaupt rein? Die fehlt noch.

Wasserkühlung lohnt sich nicht, bzw. wenn, dann eine richtig teure. Ein so guter Kühler wie der Dark Rock 4 kühlt aber auch schon leise.

Wo ich etwas unsicher bin ist das RAM: Bei Ryzen läuft "Single Rank" oft nicht stabil, so dass man mit dem Takt runtergehen muss, und selbst wenn der Takt stimmt ist es oft langsamer als "Dual Rank" bei gleichem Takt - die Rank-Info findet man aber nicht bei jedem RAM, und Dual ist teurer.



Ein paar Tipps und Beispiel-PCs findest Du übrigens in einem aktuellen Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...vorschlaege-ab-650-Euro-Konfiguration-1271304


----------



## kvncore (29. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Passt alles ganz gut, nur das Netzteil ist weit übertrieben. Da reichen 450-500W dicke aus. Und unbedingt eine SSD mit einbauen, ohne ist ein an sich starker Gaming-PC ein Witz
> 
> Den Monitor finde ich persönlich viel zu teuer, aber er ist schon gut. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob er wirklich die 200€ mehr wert ist im Vergleich zu zB dem hier https://geizhals.de/dell-s2716dg-210-agui-a1317184.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> er
> ...




450-500 Watt reichen echt aus? Wahnsinn
Es soll eine Geforce 2080 verbaut werden 
Bin noch unsicher ob ein AMD oder Intel Prozessor rein soll. 
Würde auch mehr ausgeben für einen Intel wenn er mir merklich mehr fps bringt.
Mit dem Monitor.. Ich hab viel drüber gelesen und bleib erstmal dabei.

Bin im Moment mit allem so bei 2600€ was noch völlig im Rahmen ist. Das aber mit einem i7 9800k glaub ich.
Bin aber andauernd am rum überlegen


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2018)

kvncore schrieb:


> 450-500 Watt reichen echt aus? Wahnsinn


 das hat schon immer gereicht bis auf eine kurze Phase, als CPUs und Grafikkarten enorm viel Strom im Peak fressen konnten. Aber ein moderner PC braucht bei Last 350W, vlt in Extremfällen 400W, da reicht ein gutes 450W-Netzteil aus. Ein "Billig"-Teil für 30€ aber nicht - da steht auch gern mal 650W dran, weil das THEOERETISCH für eine Millisekunde möglich wäre, aber bei längerer Last schafft das dann nur 300W - aus dem Grund empfehlen Hersteller dann eben vorsichtshalber immer 600W oder so für ihre Grafikkarten, denn bei 600W reicht selbst ein Billig-Netzteil aus  



> Es soll eine Geforce 2080 verbaut werden
> Bin noch unsicher ob ein AMD oder Intel Prozessor rein soll.
> Würde auch mehr ausgeben für einen Intel wenn er mir merklich mehr fps bringt.


 das hängt vom Spiel ab und von der Grafikkarte. Mit ner 2080 ist die Leistung der Graka dermaßen hoch, dass du vermutlich kaum Unterschiede wegen der CPU merkst. Wenn man ein Spiel und die Auflösung so einstellt, dass die Grafikkarte kaum mehr eine Rolle spielt, kann der 9900K 20% mehr FPS als der Ryzen 7 2700X bringen - kostet aber locker 200-250€ mehr.

Was für eine SSD nimmst Du denn?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt immer mal Spiele, die brachiale Rohleistung bei der CPU brauchen, das olle Final Fantasy XIII ist so ein Fall, es unterstützt nur einen Kern und je schneller der ist, desto besser läuft das Spiel. Da wärst du also mit einem flotten 4GHz Intel in jedem Fall besser beraten. 

Gute, moderne Netzteile sind viel effizienter als die leistungsschwachen Leistungsprotzer mit 600 bis 1000 Watt von vor zehn bis 15 Jahren. Und dazu kommt, dass moderne Computersysteme auch weniger Strom verbrauchen als PCs aus der Ära 2000 bis 2010.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt immer mal Spiele, die brachiale Rohleistung bei der CPU brauchen, das olle Final Fantasy XIII ist so ein Fall, es unterstützt nur einen Kern und je schneller der ist, desto besser läuft das Spiel. Da wärst du also mit einem flotten 4GHz Intel in jedem Fall besser beraten.


 Die Frage ist, ob es dann SO viel besser läuft, dass es die über 200€ auch wert sind, bzw. ob wegen der AMD-CPU die FPS eine ärgerliche Untergrenze haben. Wenn es jetzt in zB 160 statt 120 FPS läuft, wäre das für MICH "drauf geschissen" - wären es 70 statt 40, sähe es anders aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es dann SO viel besser läuft, dass es die über 200€ auch wert sind, bzw. ob wegen der AMD-CPU die FPS eine ärgerliche Untergrenze haben. Wenn es jetzt in zB 160 statt 120 FPS läuft, wäre das für MICH "drauf geschissen" - wären es 70 statt 40, sähe es anders aus.



Ehrlich gesagt, in dem Fall habe ich keine Ahnung, das Game lief auf meinem alten Rechner mit 3,8GHz getaktetem i5 und der Radeon 380 schon konstant flüssig mit 60 VSync FPS, auf dem neuen Rechner habe ich entsprechend keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Das Spiel ist letztlich nun auch schon ein wenig älter. 

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es immer mal wieder solche Ausreißer in der Spielentwicklung gibt und dann ist es natürlich Geschmackssache, ob einem genau dieses Spiel so einen CPU-Aufpreis auch wert wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, in dem Fall habe ich keine Ahnung, das Game lief auf meinem alten Rechner mit 3,8GHz getaktetem i5 und der Radeon 380 schon konstant flüssig mit 60 VSync FPS, auf dem neuen Rechner habe ich entsprechend keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Das Spiel ist letztlich nun auch schon ein wenig älter.
> 
> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es immer mal wieder solche Ausreißer in der Spielentwicklung gibt und dann ist es natürlich Geschmackssache, ob einem genau dieses Spiel so einen CPU-Aufpreis auch wert wäre.


 eben, das muss man dann selber wissen. Ein Entwickler wird aber 100 pro ein Game nicht derart gestalten, dass es unterhalb einer 400-500€-CPU maximal mit 40 FPS läuft


----------

